# Posting Questions from Exams



## Tim - formerly @ NCEES (May 8, 2007)

Just to let you know, the person who posted the question from the April exam has been located, their exam has been invalidated, and their state board has been notified. It is up to the state board to determine if further sanctions are required.

As a reminder, everyone who takes any NCEES exam signs their answer sheet agreeing to the following:

_“I further affirm that I will not remove any exam-related information from the exam room. Nor will I reveal in whole or in part any exam questions, answers, problems or solutions to anyone during or after the exam whether orally, in writing, or any Internet chat rooms, or otherwise. I understand that failure to comply with this statement could result in invalidation of my exam results, limit my ability to retake the exam and/or result in other sanctions.”_

Internet message boards can be a great tool in preparing for the engineering and surveying licensing exams; however, the rules regarding the exams must be followed. We will continue to monitor this an other message boards for violations of the agreement.

We appreciate the support of this board's administrators.

Tim


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2007)

I still can't believe someone would be that blatantly foolish about things, but this individual obviously didn't respect the terms of the Agreement or this board. Good to see you were able to track this person down.

Glad we could be of service.


----------



## Tina (May 8, 2007)

Wow, good job.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!

I just don't get why anyone would want to cheat; I guess it is a money issue for some people. For me, passing a test is a game. If I don't get it this time, I'll get it the next. Isn't that big a deal for me, and certainly not one I break my ethical code over.


----------



## ktulu (May 8, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> HAHAHA!!!
> I just don't get why anyone would want to cheat; I guess it is a money issue for some people. For me, passing a test is a game. If I don't get it this time, I'll get it the next. Isn't that big a deal for me, and certainly not one I break my ethical code over.


Agreed, Captain


----------



## Bigwolf (May 8, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Hell yeah, discipline, justice, and the American way of life. Way to go NCEES. You have just increased the legitmacy of the letters behind my name and the names of all of our peers who work so hard to earn the title of PE.



Absolutely......couldn't agree more. :huh: h34r: h34r: :thumbs: :appl: :appl:


----------



## ARJ (May 8, 2007)

Is this thread for real? Was someone really that stupid? I can't even comprehend someone putting forth all that effort to study for the exam just to throw it all away.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 8, 2007)

ARJ said:


> Is this thread for real? Was someone really that stupid? I can't even comprehend someone putting forth all that effort to study for the exam just to throw it all away.


Yeah, it was the Tuesday after the exam, I think. Apparantly, he posted the same question in several different threads. And he even said he knew he wasn't supposed to do it, but he couldn't help it or something like that. I wish we had a "shaking head" smiley......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2007)

:thumbs: &lt;- Like that MIG?


----------



## Art (May 8, 2007)

plain stupid...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 8, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> :thumbs: &lt;- Like that MIG?


No. More like this one that I found.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I wish we had a "shaking head" smiley......


How about this one ......





JR


----------



## ktulu (May 8, 2007)

Idiot....


----------



## DVINNY (May 9, 2007)

ARJ said:


> Is this thread for real?


Sadly it is.

I was online when it happened, and took the posts down within minutes, trying to help the guy out, so he proceeded to post 'nice' things toward me for doing it,

then our resident ENFORCER stepped in and banned him like a dog.

- JR, you're head shaking smily is perfect, MIG's is pretty good too. fitting.


----------



## Hill William (May 9, 2007)

^^^"You've got no Mahbuls!"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2007)




----------



## ferryg (May 9, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


>


VT...

You should have cropped the official NCEES pencil into is right hand.


----------



## Ritchie503 (May 9, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> And he even said he knew he wasn't supposed to do it, but he couldn't help it or something like that.


The guy really wrote that he knew he was breaking the agreement? That sure is bold! Wonder if he regrets his action?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2007)

> VT...
> You should have cropped the official NCEES pencil into is right hand.


That's classic. We got any photoshop buffs here? Add the pencil in place of the gun and replace Clint Eastwood with VTEnviro.

Any takers?


----------



## DVINNY (May 9, 2007)

How about a handful of them?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 9, 2007)

^Scary!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2007)

To DV: :bowdown: I am not worthy!!! :thankyou:

:bananalama:

Awesome! That just made my day.


----------



## ARJ (May 9, 2007)

WOW......unbelievable. :thankyou:


----------



## LXZ (May 9, 2007)

How come this type of things actually happens????


----------



## ARJ (May 9, 2007)

THIS WAS FROM THE THREAD "ANY STORIES ON EXAM DAY". READ IT AND THINK ABOUT THIS: IF THIS GUY WAS GOING TO BE BANNED FROM TAKING THE EXAM FOR 3 YEARS FOR COLORING IN ONE CIRCLE AFTER TIME WAS CALLED, WHAT DO YOU THINK IS GOING TO HAPPEN TO THIS OTHER GUY? JAIL TIME?

"In October 06' there was this guy that got busted for coloring in a circle after time was called. He was outside of the exam room yelling at the proctor saying, "YOU CAN'T DO THIS TO ME!!". A policeman was standing right next to the proctor, just in case. Well, anyway, I saw the guy at the the exam site this past weekend and asked him what happened. He said that the board tried to ban him from taking the exam for 3 YEARS!!! Also, even though he had already passed the Seismic and 8 hr Civil (California crap)---they were going to make him retake those too...."


----------



## Dleg (May 9, 2007)

Holy Carp! I'm sorry I missed that one. Good work, admins.


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Holy Carp!


keep up the good work Dleg!


----------



## ferryg (May 10, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> How about a handful of them?



Out-frigging-standing!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2007)

I've got that one posted in my office. I'm still waiting for my autographed copy from DV!


----------



## DVINNY (May 10, 2007)

it was your idea ferryg

:thankyou:


----------



## ferryg (May 11, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> it was your idea ferryg:thumbs:



Very nice work though. I'm proud and honored to be affiliated with a message board where this type of behavior and creativity is the norm!


----------



## DVINNY (May 11, 2007)

But, we are not just having fun, this is our way of bumping this thread to the top so that people read the first post from NCEES and it reminds them of their agreement to not discuss the exam in detail.

We are just really creative with the methods used to keep the message alive.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> We are just really creative with the methods used to keep the message alive.


Ooohhhh ... you mean like these guys .........






JR


----------



## Bigwolf (May 11, 2007)

^^^^^^Funniest Barry Gibb impression goes to Jimmy Fallon on Saturday Night Live (a few years back when it wasn't a total POS as it is today)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Bigwolf said:


> ^^^^^^Funniest Barry Gibb impression goes to Jimmy Fallon on Saturday Night Live (a few years back when it wasn't a total POS as it is today)


SNL has gone totally down hill, so much so that I haven't watch any of the newer episodes for at least a few years.

I usually don't watch TV, but I saw an advertisement for SNL that this week's host is Molly Shannon (playing Mary Catherine Gallagher ala SuperStar) with musical guest Linkin Park.

I like Linkin Park, so I am going to try to catch it to see how it goes.

JR


----------



## jeb6294 (May 11, 2007)

I don't tend to stay up late enough to watch all of SNL anymore so I just DVR it and then I can watch it the next day and fast-forward through the crappy stuff....pretty much fast forward until Weekend Update comes on and then fast forward to the end depending on who the musical guest is.


----------



## ferryg (May 11, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> But, we are not just having fun, this is our way of bumping this thread to the top so that people read the first post from NCEES and it reminds them of their agreement to not discuss the exam in detail.
> We are just really creative with the methods used to keep the message alive.


Indeed...that appears to be the case. Here's to the thread that refuses to die.

:thumbs:


----------



## gatormech_e (May 11, 2007)

L-O-S-E-R.

wow....


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

I watched SNL last night. Molly Shannon was pretty good despite the lousy scripts she was handed to perform. I saw Linkin Park's first performance  , but fell asleep before the second. Bummer.

Today, I have been helping my mom with ... 

 

 

 

 and a few other things around the house.

She said the funniest thing ... "I love scrubbing bubbles. I use it for everything. I just love it .. I love it, I love it, I love it." I was like OMFG .... she's become that Molly Shannon Character - the licensed joyologist.










JR


----------



## NCcarguy (May 14, 2007)

I'm always nervous about posting responses that give people an idea about what to expect, even without using the question.....looks like a good idea to stay nervous about that.

On a positive (If you can call it that) Sent my application in for the October party!!!! #4!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> On a positive (If you can call it that) Sent my application in for the October party!!!! #4! :multiplespotting:


It took me until exam #4 to pass - you can do it too!!!! lusone: :bananalama:

Commit to the  and 

 and you will do fine !!! 

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 15, 2007)

Got my application approved and sent in the 'I'll be there' notice for the October exam. Now I just have to wait for my name to appear on the confirmed list on the Board's web site before I can sign up thru ELSES. Sure does make for a lengthy process. I'm glad I started early.


----------



## jfusilloPE (May 16, 2007)

jregieng said:


> It took me until exam #4 to pass - you can do it too!!!! lusone: :bananalama:
> Commit to the :Locolaugh: and
> 
> and you will do fine !!!
> ...


4 for me as well...we'll keep hope alive!


----------



## Fudgey (May 16, 2007)

i'm gonna re-register for the October exam shortly myself. Almost time to start studying again. i gotta get serious now.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Fudgey said:


> i'm gonna re-register for the October exam shortly myself. Almost time to start studying again. i gotta get serious now.


You can do it fudgey !!! Rock that test !!! :bananalama: 

My recommendation - lay off the beans the night before the exam this time!!! :Locolaugh:

JR


----------

